# My new rubby green cichlid just showing colors



## lichengjohn (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi, I have 2 males and 3 females in my only rubby green cichlid tank. Female is holding eggs.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats....very nice colour


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

What a beautiful fish!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice .


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Any fry for sale ?


----------



## lichengjohn (Mar 14, 2012)

*ruby green*

Pics are fry father, below pic is female holding eggs. fry too small to take pic.


----------

